# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأحد 22 ديسمبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى



المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته استعداداً للقاء الشرطة

ضياء محجوب : تحفيزي دافع لي لتقديم الأفضل

الدفاع بطلاً لنهائي دوري السيدات

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الدفاع بطلًا لأول دوري سوداني للسيدات
توج فريق الدفاع، من حي الحلة الجديدة بالعاصمة الخرطوم، بلقب أول دوري كرة  القدم للسيدات بالسودان، بعد فوزه على التحدي 1/ صفر أمس السبت، في حدث  تاريخي باستاد حليم/شداد في الخرطوم، حضره بضعة آلاف من الجماهير، أغلبهم  من السيدات.


وأحرزت هدف المباراة الوحيد لفريق الدفاع، إلهام بلتون، في الدقيقة 29.


وبعد نهاية المباراة، احتفلت لاعبات الدفاع باللقب التاريخي، بينما أجهشت لاعبات التحدي بالبكاء.


وتم تتويج اللاعبة إلهام بلتون، بجائزة هدافة البطولة، برصيد 32 هدفا، بينما أحرزت نضال فضل الله جائزة أفضل لاعبة.

وقد  أدار المباراة طاقم التحكيم الدولي السوداني، خادم الله الشايب في الساحة،  والمساعدان رماز عثمان وهنادي محمد علي، وإنعام إبراهيم كحكم رابع.



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الهلال الأبيض يفوز على الشرطة في الدوري السوداني
عاد الهلال الأبيض لسكة الانتصارات بالدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم،  وذلك بفوزه أمس السبت على ضيفه الشرطة القضارف، بنتيجة 2 ـ 0  في مباراة  مؤجلة من الأسبوع 14 للمسابقة.

وكان الفريق قد خسر في الجولة السابقة من الهلال في أم درمان.

أحرز  هدفي الهلال الأبيض كل من محمود حامد التش في الدقيقة 33، وأمين إبراهيم  ألماني في الدقيقة 88، وأضاع صانع الألعاب عبد الرؤوف يعقوب لاعب الشرطة  السابق، ركلة جزاء للأبيض في الدقيقة 77، حيث صدها حارس الشرطة محمد كوة.

ورفع الفوز رصيد الهلال الأبيض إلى 20 نقطة، قافزا إلى الترتيب السادس، بينما تجمد رصيد الشرطة عند 10 نقاط وبات يحتل الترتيب 16.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكرتير اهلي شندي: الحكم تسبب في خسارتنا امام المريخ

  عبر سيد أبشر سكرنير الأهلي شندي عن سخطه من أداء التحكيم الذي أدار  مباراة فريقه أمام المريخ التي احتضنها ملعب الخرطوم أول أمس الجمعة والتي  أدارها الحكم الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب.
 وأضاف سيد: أدى الفريق أداءً  جيدًا أمام المريخ ولكن التحكيم أدى أداءً سيئًا للغاية والحكم الفاضل أبو  شنب لم يدر المباراة بالشكل المطلوب منه وتجاهل عددًا من الحالات واستجاب  لضغوط جماهير المريخ خلال المواجهة ولم يطبق القانون في المباراة بالشكل  الجيد.
 وتابع: الفاضل أبوشنب منذ 9 سنوات كان يدير عددًا كبيرًا من  المباريات للأهلي شندي وبكل أسف لم ينتصر الأهلي شندي في أي مباراة يديرها  الفاضل أبو شنب هل صدفة أم قصد؟. واختتم: لدينا ثقة عالية لو لعب مع أحد  أندية الناشئين ويديرها أبو شنب لن ينتصر الأهلي شندي












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته استعداداً للقاء الشرطة
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  يستأنف المريخ تحضيراته عصر اليوم بملعب وادي النيل ببري استعداداً  لمواجهة الشرطة القضارف الأربعاء المقبل في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين  بمسابقة الدوري الممتاز .
  وكان الجهاز الفني منح اللاعبين راحة أمس عقب المجهود الذي بذلوه في لقاء أهلي شندي أمس الأول .
  ويسعى الأحمر لمواصلة رحلة الانتصارات والعروض القوية بتحقيق الفوز على  الشرطة وهلال الأبيض وإنهاء الدور الأول في صدارة الدوري الممتاز .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
  معاوية الجاك

 سقطة تحكيمية وهلالية

 * خلال مبارة الخرطوم الوطني والهلال أمس الأول اقدم حكم المباراة عادل  نيالا وعدد من لاعبي الهلال على سلوك قبيح وسيف لا يشبه أخلاق كرة القدم  ولا أدبياتها الجميلة ولا روحها السمحة
  * تمثل السلوك حينما إنفرد  مهاجم الهلال محمد موسى بحارس الخرطوم الوطني عصام عبد الرحيم والذي خرج عن  مرماه لإبعاد الكرة وأبعدها بالفعل وبعدها مباشرةً إرتطمت رجل مهاجم  الهلال بِوجه حارس الخرطوم وفقد وعيه وكان يمكن أن يتُعرِض حياته للموت  ليصبح مرمى الخرطوم خالياً من أي لاعب وبدلاً من أن يحتسب عادل نيالا  المخالفة إلا أنه فاجأنا ونام على الخط والأسوأ والأقبح أن لاعب الهلال  محمد موسى زاد الحال سوءاً حينما لحق بالكرة ولعبها صوب مرمى الخرطوم الذي  كان حارسه ساقطاً على الأرض فاقداً للوعي ليبعدها مدافعو الخرطوم
  * لا ندري كيف تجرأ عادل نيالا على تمرير هذه الحالة الفضيحة دون إعتبار لأخلاق وسلوك كرة القدم ؟
  * وحتى لو فرضنا جدلاً أنه لا توجد مخالفة مع حارس الخرطوم فلماذا لم يوقِف الحكم الكرة للإسراع في علاج الحارس لإنقاذ حياته ؟
  * هل يعلم عادل نيالا ولاعبو الهلال أن تأخير علاج اللاعب لثانية أو إثنين ربما تسبب في فقدانه لحياته ؟
  * الحالة المذكورة كشفت الحال المائل للحكام السودانيين وكيفية تعاملهم مع سلامة أرواح اللاعبين
  * تساهل الحكم مع مثل هذه الحالات يؤكد عدم حرصهم على سلامة اللاعبين  ولذلك سنظل نطالب لجنة عامر عثمان باليقظة وتنبيه الحكام حتى تتوق مهازلهم  وفضائحهم التحكيمية
  * ما فعله عادل نيالا فعله من قبل الحكم الضعيف  الرشيد محمد خير قبل فترة في مباراة الأهلي عطبرة والأهلي مروي حينما إعتدى  مدافع الأهلي مروي وبطريقة وحشية على مهاجم الأهلي عطبرة صديق القضارف حيث  صوب مدافع الأهلي مروي قدَمه بصورة عنيفة جداً على بطن مهاجم الأهلي عطبرة  حتى أسقطه أرضاً ولم يتكرم الحكم الضعيف الرشيد الكيني بإحتساب ركلة جزاء  صحيحة
  * عقب حالة عطبرة إقتحم الجهازان (الفني والإداري) للأهلي عطبرة   أرض الملعب وتوقفت المباراة لما يقارب النصف ساعة لتتواصل بعدها وتنتهي  بهزيمة الأهلي عطبرة بهدفين لهدف وكانت ركلة الجزاء غير المحتسبة في الزمن  الضائع ويمكن أن تتسبب تلك السقطة في هبوط الأهلي عطبرة
  * كتبنا عن  تغاضي الحكم الرشيد الكيني عن إحتساب تلك الركلة والتي نرى أنها تقود  مباشرة لشطبه نهائياً من جهاز التحكيم لو كان هناك إداريون ومسؤولون في  اللجنة على قدر المسؤولية وحريصون على تحقيق مبدأ العدالة والمساواة وتنظيف  جهاز التحكيم وتطهيره من الحكام الهزيلين ضعيفي القدرات والشخصية ولكن مع  عامر وحكامه الفاشلين لن نتوقع تحسناً
  * إستمرار عدد من الحكام  الفاشلين أمثال الرشيد الكيني وعادل نيالا والله جابو وغيرهم في جهاز  التحكيم يعني سقوط عامر عثمان وعدم رغبته في الإصلاح وأن يسمح بإستمرار  أمثال هؤلاء الحكام الفاشلين يؤكد أن عامراً لا تهمه سلامة أرواح اللاعبين  ولا يرغب في تطوير كرة القدم في السودان 
  * سلامة اللاعبين يجب أن تكون هي الأهم ويجب محاسبة كل من يتسبب في إيذاء اللاعبين عبر التهاون التحكيمي

 *توقيعات متفرقة* ..
  * حقق المريخ ثلاث نقاط غالية بفوزه على الأهلي شندي بهدف عجب بملعب  الخرطوم أمس ضمن الدوري الممتاز أهلته لإعتلاء صدارة الدوري الممتاز  متفوقاً على الامل عطبرة بنقطتين
  * واجه المريخ ظروفاً صعبة جداً  بغيابات مؤثرة منذ مباراة الامل عطبرة وفي مباراة الأمس غاب رُمانة الكرة  السودانية التش بالإصابة كما غاب محمد الرشيد
  * الأهي شندي قدم مستوى  جيداً وتابعنا كيف أجاد لاعبوه في الإنتشار ونقل الكرة بسرعة كما أجادوا في  العودة السريعة لمنطقتهم لحظة فقدانهم للكرة والضغط القوي على خصمهم وهذه  الميزة كان يتميز بها لاعبو المريخ ولكنها غابنت بالأمس وفي المباريات  الأخيرة
  * لاعبو المريخ عمدوا إلى الإرسال الطويل في بعض الأوقات  ومعروف أن الإرسال الطويل يريح دفاعات الخصوم كثيراً لأن المدافع مطلوب منه  إبعاد الكرة من منطقة مرماه كيفما أتفق فيما مطلوب من المهاجمين إيداع  الكرة في الثلاث خشبات
  * وسط المريخ تأثر بغياب التش وحمو خاصة الأول  الذي يجيد الحلول الفردية بالإختراق وصناعة الفرص وبالأمس كان المريخ يحتاج  إلى اللاعب الذي يجيد الإختراق في ظل تكتل الأهلي شندي في منطقته عند  فقدان الكرة
  * دفاع المريخ لعب بمستوى جيد في ظل النقص الموجود والذي  من الطبيعي أن يدفع ثمنه خط الدفاع وإن تألق التكت وقدم مستوى مغايراً لما  قدمه أمام الأمل بعطبرة
  * ضياء الدين هو ضياء فقد أصبح تألقه من المسلمات العادية وليس غريباً أن يتألق ولكن الغريب ألا يتألق
  * هجوم المريخ شهد تألق الغاني مايكل بحركته الدؤوبة ونزوله لإستلام  الكرات ومساندة زملائه في الدفاع والوسط من خلال المطاردة ونعتقد أن هذا  اللاعب لديه ما يقدمه مثل ما ذكرنا من قبل فقط يحتاج للمشاركة المستمرة في  المباريات الرسمية
  * عجب وإن غاب عن الظهور بالمستوى الذي عودنا عليه  إلا أنه يظل عجب صاحب البصمة الحاضرة وهو يوقع على شباك النمور بهدف بديع  من عكسية تيري
  * المستوى المتواضع لبعض اللاعبين في المريخ أصبح يشكل  خطراً على الفريق مثل شلش والذي يعتبر من اللاعبين متواضعي القدرات الفنية  وبالأمس لاحظنا أن جمال أبو عنجة يشركه في قلب الهجوم في بعض الأحيان وهو  اللاعب الذي يفتقد لمواصفات المهاجم المتميز الذي يمتاز بالقدرة العالية  على الإستلام والتمرير للزميل بِدِقة بجانب البِنية القوية وشلش يفتقد لكل  ما ذكرنا حيث لا يملك إلا السرعة وسرعته نفسها غير مفيدة
  * إتاحة  الفرصة لثنائي الشباب عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن وكلاسيك أفيد للمريخ من مشاركة  شلش الذي تأكد أنه لا يملك ما يقدمه للفريق وننصح المدرب بإراحة هذا  اللاعب إلى حين أن يقضي الله في أمره
  * ما وجده شلش من فرص مشاركة لو توفرت لثنائي الشباب لقدم مستويات أفضل مئات المرات من شلش
  * مشاركة هذا اللاعب تعتبر ضياعاً للزمن وظلم لمن يستحقون فرصة المشاركة ولذلك ننصح بكَسب الزمن ومنحه الراحة الطويلة
  * لاحظنا أن هناك أرضية صلبة من (الطوب البُلوك) بالقرب من خط التماس  بملعب الخرطوم كادت أن تتسبب في إصابة عدد من اللاعبين مثل الغاني مايكل  وياسر مزمل
  * لا ندري كيف أقدم القائمون على أمر ملعب الخرطوم على هذه  الفكرة الغبية والمؤثرة بِتشييد الأرضية من البُلوك دون إعتبار لسلامة  اللاعبين
  * كيف سمح الإخوة في الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم على هذه التشوهات في ملعب الخرطوم ؟
  * معلق فضائية الملاعب لا يُفرِق بين ضياء الدين وشلش ولا بين محمود أم  بدة وأبو عشرين .. فهل يعلق على المباراة من منازلهم أم ماذا ؟ .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
  جعفـر سليمان
  حالة فنية متأخرة
 ‏
 • اللاعب البصمة .. لقب يستحقه وعن جدارة وإستحقاق العجب .. رمضان.
 • متى إنحبست الأنفاس، وضاقت الروح في الصدور، إنبجس ماء العطاء من وادي  موهبته الفذة، فسالت الفرحة ينابيع تروي ظمأ الصفوة كل وقت وحين.
 • هذا  النجم الخلوق ..الهادئ أصبح تأريخاً بحالة في المريخ واصطف في مقام واحد  مع أساطير خلدوا أسمائهم بأحرف من ذهب في تأريخ الزعيم.
 • بكل هدوء أحتل هذه المكانة السامية، وصار رمزاً للعطاء المستمر وبلا حدود ومهما كانت الظروف وتقلبات الأحوال.
 • لا نكتب عنه هذه الحروف الجزلى، فرحاً بهدفه القوي بشباك أهلي شنديٍ،  الذي أنقذ الزعيم من نتيجة سلبية كانت تشير إليها مجريات المباراة، سيما  وأن نصفها الأول كان قد شهد تراجعاً غير مسبوق للفرقة الحمراء في الأونة  الأخيرة.
 • نكتب عن رمضان عجب هذه السطور الراقصة، لأنه لاعب من طينة  النجوم الكبار الذين مروا على تاريخ النادي، وكل يوم يتأكد أنه جزء من  تأريخ القلعة الحمراء، وأن إسمه الآن يجاوز العظماء الذين مروا على  تأريخها.
 • وحصر ما قدمه رمضان عجب للمريخ منذ أول يوم إرتدى فيه  الأحمر لوناً لهويته، وحتى هدفه القوي بشباك حارس أهلي شندي المتميز إستحق،  يكون أمراً عصياً وصعباً لأن ما قدمه يفوق كل حصر وتوقع وترقب.
 • وقد  فضلت أن أبدأ حديثي عن جولة الزعيم أمام الأهلي شندي والتي كسبها بهدف  إرتقى بالفريق إلى صدارة الدوري الممتاز، لأنه العلامة البارزة في الفرقة  الحمراء، ومن الطبيعي أن ترى العين السواري في عباب البحر.
 • وعن  المباراة نفسها، فقد إتفق الجميع أن الفرقة الحمراء قدمت عرضاً سيئاً جدا،  وأن حظاً سعيداً لازم النجوم بعد أن أخفق ثنائي المقدمة الشنداوية ياسر  مزمل وعيد مقدم في تأكيد الفرص التي إتيحت لهما أمام مرمى أبوعشرين الذين  كان مكشوفاً لكل من يريد أن ينال منه.
 • وقد إتفق كل من تابع المباراة  أن الأهلي شندي كان هو الأقرب لتحقيق الإنتصار على المريخ، وأن أسوأ نتيجة  كان من المفترض أن يخرج بها النمور الشنداوية هو التعادل أمام المريخ الذي  يعاني فنياً.
 • صب الأحباء في مجموعات التواصل الإجتماعي جام غضبهم في  بعض الأسماء وركزوا على لاعبين بعينهم إتضح أن المسافة بينهم وبين المريخ  تتسع يوما عن الآخر، وأنهم فقط في إنتظار إشارات الخروج.
 • عني أرى أن  الحكم على اللاعبين من نصف موسم فقط قد يكون أمراً غير منصفاً بالمرة، لأن  اللاعب الذي يفد إلى نادي حديثاً يحتاج إلى فترة تعايش يبحث عن من خلالها  عن ظروف عديدة تساعده على تقديم كل ما عنده.
 • ولعل من أهم أسباب نجاح  بعض اللاعبين الذين يمرون على تاريخ النادي مروراً سريعاً، وتحسرنا على  ذهابهم بعد نجاحهم مع فرق أخرى، هو الإستعجال في إطلاق الأحكام عليهم و  موسرتهم من الوهلة الأولى.
 وللتدليل على سرعة بناء الأحكام على  اللاعبين، نرى أن اللاعب الغاني الذي وصف ذات يوم بأنه صفقة خاسرة، وان كل  المدربين الذين مروا على تدريبه لم يسعهم إن يدفعوا به أساسياً أو حتى منحه  فرصة لتقديم نفسه، فكان أن اعتبرت خانته شاغرة إلى حين موعد تسجيلات  الشتاء ولكن بعد مشاركته خلال ربع ساعة فقط أو تقل، تحول الإنطباع عنه من  الإتجاه السالب إلى الموجب، وبدأ الجميع يتحدث عن قدرات لا بأس بها عند  الغاني، وأنه أفضل من آخرين منحوا الفرصة تلو الأخرى وهو ما لم يتوفر له،  بل يطالب الغالبية من جمهور المريخ الآن بمنحه فرصة أخرى ليعبر عن قدراته  التي بدأت تتضح. الرأي عندي أن مشكلة المريخ الآن فنية بحتة، وان الأسلوب  الفني الذي يتبعه كابتن جمال أبوعنجة، والتحضير البدني للاعبين، يعتبر  فقيراً للحد البعيد، حيث تغيب اللمسة الفنية والتدريبية عن الفريق. لا نقدح  في كفاءة كيغن، ولكن نؤكد أنه لا زال يبحث عن الشكل العام للفريق من خلال  قدرات المتاح له من اللاعبين الذين لم يكتملوا عنده بعددهم الكامل لدواعي  الإصابة وهذا يعود لخلل تحضيري يتعلق بالإعداد بداية العام، علاوة على  التعامل البدني مع اللاعبين خلال الموسم وهو ما تشير إليه الإصابات  المتعددة وسط النجوم.
  العديد من المدربين لا يفلحون في تقديم شكل فني  للفرق التي يتولوا تدريبها، وهذا لا يقلل من قدراتهم وإسمائهم التدريبية،  لهذا يتوالي المدربون على الفرق كشيء طبيعي وموجود في عالم كرة القدم.
  ومع أكيد إحترامنا للطاقم الفني الذي تولى أمر المريخ في أسوأ فتراته على  المستوى الإداري، ووسط ظروف قاسية جداً إلا أننا نرى أن المريخ يحتاج إلى  جهاز فني بقدرات أعلى تتناسب مع قدرات النجوم الذين يشكلون كشف الفريق في  الوقت الراهن! وهذا يبدو حلماً بعيد المنال مع شلة الفشل التي تلصصت سقيا  التدريب عند أبناء النادي الذين لا يرفضون تلبية النداء، ولا يسألون عن  المال وهذا عين ما تبحث عنه شلة الفشل الحالية.
  وطالما أن الوضع  الإداري سيظل على ما هو عليه دون أن يطرأ جديد، فلا مناص من إستمرار جمال  أبوعنجة ومعاونيه عشما في عمل أفضل في الفترة القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب ماماني يثير التساؤلات
#ووااوواا
  لا يزال المحترف النيجري بصفوف الفرقة الحمراء ماماني رحماني يتواجد في  بلاده النيجر التي ذهب إليها قبل عدة أسابيع من أجل الانضمام إلى المنتخب  النيجري والمشاركة في استحقاقات على صعيد تصفيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا، ومنذ  ذلك الوقت ظل ماماني متواجدًا في النيجر ولم يعد حتى اللحظة إلى السودان من  أجل الانضمام إلى تحضيرات الفريق الذي يستعد لعدد من المباريات في الدوري  الممتاز، ليثير غيابه وعدم تواجده في الفترة السابقة والمباريات العديد من  علامات الاستفهام والتساؤلات وسط جماهير المريخ بصورة عامة، خاصة وأن  الفريق أصبح يعاني من جملة غيابات مؤخرًا تسبب في توقف عدد من اللاعبين عن  المشاركة بسبب الإصابات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ركلات الترجيح تحرم الهلال السعودي من برونزية المونديال
#ووااوواا
 حصد فريق مونتيري المكسيكي المركز الثالث في كأس العالم للأندية لكرة  القدم في قطر عبر الفوز على الهلال السعودي بركلات الجزاء الترجيحية بنتيجة  /4 3 اليوم السبت في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث.
 وانتهى الوقت الأصلي بتعادل الفريقين بهدفين لمثلهما ليتم الاحتكام إلى ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية التي حسمها مونتيري لصالحه.
 وتقدم البرازيلي كارلوس إدواردو بهدف للهلال في الدقيقة 35 ثم تعادل  ارتورو جونزاليس لمونتيري في الدقيقة 55 قبل أن يضيف ماكسيميليانو ميزا  الهدف الثاني لمونتيري في الدقيقة 60 لكن البديل الفرنسي بافتيمبي جوميز  أدرك التعادل للهلال في الدقيقة .66




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ليفربول يتوّج بكأس العالم للأندية
 

وكالات: باج نيوز
توّج  ليفربول الإنكليزي بكأس العالم للأندية إثر فوزه على فلامنغو البرازيلي  بهدفٍ دون مقابل بعد التمديد، في نهائي البطولة الذي أقيم على ستاد خليفة  الدولي في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة اليوم”السبت”.
وانتهى  الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل من دون أهداف، لكن البرازيلي فيرمينو انبرى ليسجل  هدف الفوز الغالي في الشوط الإضافي الأول وتحديداً في الدقيقة 99.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلم في الساحة 
مامون ابوشيبة
#انتبهوا يا جماهير المربخ


  * تطرقنا أمس للمسألة الخطيرة المتمثلة في عملية تصفية صانع ألعاب المريخ  الموهوب أحمد حامد التش من قبل جزار فريق الأمل ياسر فولة وتحت رعاية الحكم  ياسر الله جابو المستهدف دوماً للمريخ في كل مبارياته..
 * تصفية  التش كانت واحدة من الأسباب العديدة التي قادت لهزيمة المريخ في عطبرة..  وكاد المريخ أن يخسر أيضاً أمام أهلي شندي أمس الأول بسبب غياب التش حيث  ظهر هجومه عقيماً وعاجزاً تماماً عن اختراق دفاع الأهلي.. وربنا ستر بضياع  العديد من الفرص السانحة لهجوم الأهلي لهز شباك أبوعشرين.
 * عمليات  البلطجة وغيرها من الأساليب القذرة لتصفية أو اخراج لاعب موهوب ومؤثر تحدث  في الملاعب من عديمي الأخلاق ولها تاريخ معروف لكل متابع للكرة السودانية.
  * نذكر في عقد السبعينات عندما برز اللاعب الفذ كمال عبدالوهاب (دكتور  الكرة السودانية) كمهاجم وصانع ألعاب شاذ ومؤثر والذي كان السبب في فوز  المريخ ببطولة الدوري بالنمرة الكاملة (دون هزيمة أو تعادل) موسم 70/71
  * ظل الهلال يخسر باستمرار أمام المريخ في وجود كمال الذي كان مستواه نفس  مستوى النجم الارجنتيني الحالي ليونيل ميسي.. ولكن وضح للاعبي الخصوم إن  كمال لاعب (نيرفز) لا يسكت على الاستفزاز.. ولذلك لجأ مدافعو الهلال في ذلك  الوقت لاستفزاز كمال بأساليب قذرة بدون كرة.. فينفعل كمال ويسدد لكمة  للمدافع فيخرج مطروداً ويخسر المريخ الماتش..
 * ونذكر تصفية لاعبو  المقاولون العرب لصانع ألعاب المريخ المتألق وقتها يوسف الصيني في البطولة  الكونفدرالية بركله بقوة على الأنكل من الخلف,, لبخسر المريخ في الجبل  الأخضر بهدفين ويغادر المنافسة بعد أن كان قد كسب الذهاب في أمدرمان 3/1  وكان الصيني النجم الأول في المباراة!!
 * ونذكر تصفية مدافع الهلال مساوي لنجم المريخ التونسي عبدالكريم النفطي في إحدى مباريات القمة برعاية الحكم الفاضل أبوشنب!!
  * وأشهر التصفيات على مستوى العالم تصفية مدافع ايطاليا جنتيلي لنجم  الأرجنتين مارادونا (أفضل لاعب في العالم) في بطولة كأس العالم باللعب  العنيف المستمر حتى خرج مارادونا عن طوره فاعتدى على جنتيلي بالرفس على  بطنه ليخرج مطروداً وتخسر الارجنتين!!
 * مجالس المريخ ظلت ضعيفة على  مدى السنين لا تدافع عن لاعبيها ولا تلاحق الحكام المتربصين بالمريخ  بالشكاوي والمذكرات الشديدة اللهجة.
 * مجلس المريخ الحالي المتحالف  مع اتحاد شداد من أجل الاستمرارية والتمكين.. لن يحتج على استهداف لاعبه  ولاعب المنتخب التش ولن يلاحق الحكام المتربصين أمثال ياسر الله جابو.
  * عليه لابد من حماية من قبل الجماهير للاعب التش وغيره من زملائه من خطر  البلطجية والحكام المتربصين.. وذلك بالهتافات الداوية التي تصم الآذان تجاه  أي لاعب يحاول الاعتداء على التش من الخلف.. والهتاف أيضاً ضد أي حكم  يتساهل مع أي اعتداء على التش أو أحد زملائه من الخلف..
 * أي ركلة  أو اعتداء على ساق اللاعب من الخلف عقوبته الكرت الأحمر والطرد الفوري  مثلما حدث لمحترف الهلال السعودي كاريو عندما اعتدى على لاعب فلامنجو  بالركل على ساقه من الخلف في مباراة بطولة أندية العالم.
 * إذا لم تعمل جماهير المريخ على حماية الموهوب التش داخل الملعب أو أي لاعب مؤثر آخر سيضيع المريخ..

 فضيحة جديدة لعادل مختار
 * عادل مختار أو عادل نيالا حكم كرة دولي فاشل عودنا على الانحياز للهلال في مباريات الدوري دون خجل ولدرجة يمكن وصفها بالفضيحة!
  * من قبل وفي احدى مباريات الهلال في الدوري أمام أهلي شندي على ملعب  الهلال، وإثر كرة طويلة ارسلت على جبهة الهلال انفرد مهاجم الأهلي ياسر  مزمل من وسط الملعب وخرج له حارس الهلال وقتها جمعة جينارو متعدياً منطقة  الجزاء فارسل ياسر الكرة هوائية (لوب) من فوق جمعة تجاه المرمى الخالي ولكن  نجح جمعة وهو خارج منطقة الجزاء في صد الكرة برفع يديه إلى أعلى وأنزلها  للأرض وشتتها للتماس..
 * وكان المتوقع أن يصفر عادل مختار معلناً عن  مخالفة على جمعة واخراج البطاقة الحمراء له حسب مقتضيات قانون اللعبة ولكن  عادل مختار لم يحتسب حتى المخالفة ناهيك عن طرد جينارو في أكبر فضيحة  نشهدها لهذا الحكم!!
 * وفي مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الأخيرة  والمباراة تسير متعادلة حتى الجزء الأخير من زمن المباراة، انفرد مهاجم  الهلال الضي وخرج حارس للخرطوم من مرماه وكانت الكرة مرتفعة عن الأرض بينه  وبين الضي.. فرفع الضي قدمه  إلى أعلى وأصاب بالكدارة جبهة الحارس الذي سقط  أرضاً بلا حراك ليأخذ الضي الكرة التي مالت جهة الجناح وحاول وضع الكرة في  المرمى الخالي ولكنها لم تطاوعه ليصل المدافعون ويفسدون فرصة هدف جبان  ومؤكد للضي!!
 * وبعد ضياع الفرصة القذرة التي هيأها عادل مختار للضي  لتسجيل هدف الفوز عاد الحكم لمكان حارس الخرطوم المسجي أرضاً ليطلب له  الإسعاف!!
 * القرار الصحيج كان احتساب مخالفة ضد الضي واخراج  البطاقة الصفراء له على الأقل، ولكن الحكم الفضيحة (طنش) كما أنه سقط  أخلاقياً بعدم ايقاف اللعب وهو يشاهد حارس الخرطوم يسقط بلا حراك من جراء  الإعتداء الآثم!! لتسجل للحكم هذه الواقعة كفضيحة جديدة في سجله الزاخر  بفضائح انحيازه للهلال..
 * هذه الواقعة أكدت إن الضي لاعب يفتقر  للأخلاق الرياضية لأنه بعد أن أصاب حارس الخرطوم تركه مسجي على الأرض وواصل  الهجمة بحثاً عن هدف رخيص وجبان ولا غرابة في ذلك فالضي هو نفسه الذي تعمد  التمثيل في مباراة الشرطة القضارف لكسب ركلة جزاء رخيصة، وحقق له الحكم  ياسر الله جابو مراده!!
 * فضائح الحكم عادل مختار في الانحياز  للهلال بدون خجل أو حياء إذا شاهدها مراقبو الفيفا لتم شطب هذا الحكم  نهائياً من سجلات التحكيم..!
 * اتحاد الكرة الذي يسيطر مشجعو الهلال  المتعصبين على كل لجانه لن يتخذ أي إجراء لمحاسبة هذا الحكم  على فضائحه  التي يندي لها الجبين.
 * تكرار مثل هذه الفضائح المرتبطة بالانحياز للهلال تثير الشكوك في وحود فساد بجهاز التحكيم..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في الدوري الممتاز .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 الفرصة الأخيرة


 عمد مجلس المريخ علي ممارسة (الطناش) و اصطناع اللا مبالاة لكي يتمكن من تمرير مخرجات جمعيته العشوائية الأخيرة.
  المجلس دخل في (وضع الصامت) تعضيداً للمفهوم الغريب حول الاستقلالية لدرجة  سفه قرارات المفوضية الولائية و إزدراء توصية اللجنة القانونية التابعة  للاتحاد العام.
 شخصياً يتملكني الضحك كلما أتابع موقف المجلس من  الجهات التي يفترض بها الاشراف علي الجمعيات العمومية و ينتابني الاشفاق  علي حال المجلس الذي يظن أن بمقدوره الاشراف منفرداً علي عقد جمعية مخصصة  لتعديل دستور نادي في حجم و مكانة المريخ.
 تُري علي أي فكرٍ اهتدي  المجلس حين فكرّ و قدر بأنه يصلُح ليكون الداعي لعقد الجمعية و المشرف  عليها و المراقب الوحيد علي اجراءاتها؟!!
 بأي تجربة اقتدي هذا  المجلس حين قرر فجأةً أن لا حاجة له بمفوضية أو اتحاد و ضرب بخطابه الذي  ابتعثه للمفوضية قبل شهور عرض الحائط؟!!
 بأي فهم قرر المجلس (تطنيش)  توصيات لجنة تابعة للاتحاد العام؟ و هنا يحلو الحديث مع الذين يتصايحون  صبح مساء عن أن المفوضية جهة حكومية و أن المريخ يجب أن ينعتق عن هيمنة  الحكومة.
 نعم.. المفوضية جهة حكومية تتبع لوزارة الشباب و الرياضة..  و ما يلينا منها هو أن المريخ يتبع لها وفقاً لقانون الشباب و الرياضة  الولائي (الساري حتي اليوم).
 قلناها سلفاً و نكررها الآن.. المريخ  تابع للمفوضية الولائية كجهة اشرافية.. و عقد جمعياته العمومية يجب أن يتم  تحت اشرافها.. و بعد أن يتم تعديل النظام الاساسي فيمكن للمريخ أخيراً  الانطلاق لساحات الحكم الذاتي عبر لجان يتم تكوينها من داخل الجمعية  العمومية و ليس عبر اختيار مجلس يريد أن يمثل دور الحكم و الجلّاد في وقتٍ  واحد.
 المفوضية هي من أتت بهذا المجلس.. و هي من قبلت استقالة أمينه  العام طارق المعتصم و نائب رئيسه قريش و نائب أمينه العام احمد مختار و  مسئول المناشط معتصم مالك.
 المفوضية هي نفسها التي تقدّم لها نفس  المجلس الحالي بخطاب في مايو من العام الماضي طالباً منها (الإشراف و ليس  المراقبة) لجمعيته العمومية!!
 فهل جدّ قانون جديد ليغير المجلس  أفكاره و قناعاته ظ،ظ¨ظ  درجة و يقرر بأنه يصلُح ليعقد جمعياته منفرداً و  (يسوط و يجوط) في النظام العام بدون أن يجد من يقول له (تلت التلاتة كم)؟!!
  بعض (الماسكين العصاية من النص) يظنون بأن لا ولاية للمفوضية علي المريخ و  أن لا قوة لها أو قدرة علي فعل أي أمر أكثر من اخراج قرارات لا تساوي ثمن  الحبر الذي تكتب به!!
 و وسط سيل الفتاوي الذي اندلق في الفترة السابقة طبيعي أن يسري مثل هذا الفهم و يجد من يستخدمه في كل محفل و بفخرٍ كبير.
  و لهؤلاء نقول بأن المفوضية هي التي تسّجل الأندية.. و أن تسجيل المريخ  بيدها (منفردة) و أن بإستطاعتها ببساطة أن تلغي تسجيل نادي المريخ ليصبح  علينا الصبح و لا نجد مريخاً نشجعه.
 تلك الحقيقة المؤلمة هدية للذين يتضرعون بتحدي قرارات المفوضية.
  و معلومة جديدة.. أو لنقل قديمة جديدة.. فالمريخ حتي بعد أن يعدل نظامه لا  بدّ له من احترام المفوضية لأنها ستظل مالكة لصك تسجيله.. و هذا ما لا  يقدر الاتحاد العام علي منحه له.. و لا تقدر الفيفا ذات نفسها بالتدخُل  فيه.. إذ لا بدّ أن يتم تسجيل كل الأندية في مكاتب حكومية.
 و نعود  لأصل الموضوع.. و نكرّر الاستغراب في المجلس الذي ابتدع نظاماً أساسياً ثم  دفع به للجنة القانونية تحت دعوي اجازته و بعد الاجازة أجري تعديلات جذرية  علي عشرات المواد ثم (حلف بالتقطع رقبتو) أن لا يرجع النظام مرةً أخري  للجنة القانونية لتنظر في تعديلاته و مدي تجاوزها للمواد الملزمة من عدمه و  من ثم تعتمده!!
 أيعقل أن تخيط ثوباً عند ترزي فترضخ له و هو يأخذ قياسك ثم تحمل الثوب بدون أن تجرب قياسه بعد أن أعمل فيه الرجل قطعاً و تعديلاً؟!!
 من أين للجنة القانونية أن تعلم بأن مجلس المريخ لم يمس المواد الملزمة في كل الأنظمة؟
 و كيف أجيز لك نسخة (مبدئية) و تحاول حرماني من الحق في اجازة النسخة النهائية؟!
  بطبيعة الحال فهذه النقطة لن تفت علي فطنة القارئ اللّماح.. فمجلس المريخ  منح اللجنة القانونية حقها بدايةً لأنه كان يحتاج لحماية الاتحاد من  المفوضية.. و بعد ان قالت اللجنة القانونية أن المريخ يتبع للمفوضية و أن  علي مجلس المريخ تأجيل عقد الجمعية حتي يجد جهةً تشرف عليها.. قرّر المجلس  عدم الدفع بالنظام للجنة لأنه ان فعل ذلك فهذا يعني أنها الجهة التي تملك  حق اجازة الانظمة و ذلك سيقوده للرضوخ لقرارها الأول الداعي لتعليق عقد  الجمعية.
 هذا هو حال المجلس للاسف الشديد.. و هذه هي المراوغات  المضحكة التي اتبعها لتمرير جمعيته الهزلية بنظامها الاكثر هزلاً فهل سيصمت  جمهور المريخ؟
 نبضات متفرقة
 غداً سيعقد مجلس ادارة الاتحاد  العام اجتماعاً.. و كل ما نطلبه و يطلبه شعب المريخ الكبير.. هو عرض توصية  اللجنة القانونية علي المجلس ليقرّر فيها و يقرّر في الطعون التي قدمها  اعضاء الجمعية و حولتها اللجنة القانونية لمجلس الادارة ليبت فيها.
 علي الامين العام للاتحاد أن يضع قضية المريخ بكل ملفاتها و طعونها و توصياتها أمام مجلس الادارة.. و ليس أمام مكتب شداد.
  غداً سننتظر.. لنري ان كان مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام سيؤيد هذه الكلفتة  القبيحة و يمرر مخرجات جمعية تم عقدها بدون وجود أي جهة اشرافية أو مراقب  محايد حتي.
 ما يهمنا الان هو عرّض الملف علي مجلس الادارة و سماع حكمه.
 لسنا أوصياء علي المفوضية الولائية و لا علي آلياتها في تنفيذ قراراتها.. مع كامل علمنا بأنها يُمكن أن تسحب تسجيل المريخ نهائياً.
 من يتحدي المفوضية عليه أن يقف أمام جمهور المريخ و التأريخ حال تم سحب تسجيل المريخ و شطبه من الكشوفات.
  ما نثق فيه الآن هو  أن جمهور المريخ ـ الواعي و المدرك لخطورة تحدي  المفوضية و القوانين العدلية في الاتحاد و لجانه ـ سيتحرك لحماية ناديه.
 لا توجد جمعيات في كل العالم يتم فيها تصويت و حساب أصوات بدون وجود جهة مشرفة و محايدة.
 جمعية المريخ السابقة عبارة عن مسرحية هزلية في مسرح الرجل الواحد.
 علي جمهور المريخ الجهر بصوته لمنع هذه المسرحية السيئة الاخراج من الاكتمال.
 و علي مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام ردّ المريخ لطوع المفوضية حتي لا يعمّ العبث وسط أندية السودان كافة.
 أوقفوا هذه الفوضي الخلاقة.. و ثبتوا القانون في دولةٍ تنسمت أخيراً دعاش الحرية و العدالة.
 نبضة أخيرة
 أحسموهم قبل أن تعمّ الفوضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 لاتنسوا بكري المدينة 


  في ظل استمرار الاصابات والغيابات وحالة النقص المزمنة التي يعاني منها  المريخ هذه الايام لابد ان نذكر الجميع في مجلس الادارة بالاوراق القديمة  المهملة واقصد هنا قضية بكري المدينة مع ناديه العراقي القوة الجوية حتي  يتم وضعها علي طاولة النقاش والتحرك السريع نحو ايجاد حل مناسب لها يجنب  بكري عقوبات الفيفا اذا نفذ النادي العراقي تهديداته باللجوء الي الاتحاد  الدولي اذا لم يلتزم العقرب بالعودة الي العراق واحترام بنود العقد الذي تم  التوقيع عليه بين مجلس المريخ والمسؤولين في النادي العراقي ،، واعتقد انه  لايخفي علي الجميع بالتطورات التي صاحبت اعارة بكري لمدينة للنادي العراقي  وعودة بكري المفاجئة من بغداد ورفضه المشاركة مع ناديه في الدوري العراقي  بحجة ان ادارة نادي القوة الجوية لم تلتزم بما تم الاتفاق عليه بتسليمه  مستحقاته المالية عند وصوله الي بغداد بينما رد النادي العراقي بان اتفاقه  مع نادي المريخ ينص علي تسليمه باقي المبلغ المتفق عليه بالتقسيط !!
  مانود ان نلفت نظر مجلس المريخ اليه هو استغلال فترة توقف الدوري العراقي  حاليا وفتح باب الاتصالات مع المسؤولين في القوة الجوية من اجل حوار ودي  يتمخض عنه حل يحول دون لجوء النادي العراقي للفيفا كما هدد بذلك قبل فترة  قصيرة وهو معه الف حق في ذلك طالما ان مجلس المريخ قد وقع عقد الاعارة معه  بعدما قام بتسليم مجلس الادارة مبلغ الاعارة المتفق عليه وبموافقة بكري  المدينة الذي درج دائما علي الانفعال والغضب والتهور الامر الذي قد يفاقم  من قضيته مع ناديه ويزيدها تعقيدا لاسيما وان ادارة النادي العراقي قد صرح  عدد من منسوبيها ان شكواهم للفيفا من اجل المحافظة علي حقوق ناديهم ! لهذا  نعيد ونكرر اذا لم يتدخل مجلس المريخ لدي النادي العراقي فان الخاسر الاكبر  سيكون المريخ وبكري المدينة لان الفيفا لايجامل في مثل هذه القضايا التي  تتعلق بحقوق الاندية ولانستبعد ان يصدر عقوبة ضد بكري ترمي به في عالم  النسيان لانه اصلا موقوف عن اللعب محليا بقرار من الاتحاد العام علي خلفية  ماحدث في مباراة المريخ وهلال الابيض في الموسم المنصرم !
 ايجاد حل  لمشكلة بكري المدينة مع النادي العراقي تعني عودته لممارسة نشاطه الكروي  حتي يظل في كامل لياقته البدنية والذهنية عندما يعود للمريخ عقب انتهاء  اعارته اما ترك الامر معلقا هكذا يعني تدمير بكري والحكم عليه بالاعدام اذا  وصلت قضيته الي الفيفا ،، فالمريخ لازال يحتاج الي العقرب وجماهيره تنتظر  عودته بفارغ الصبر .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التحكيم يثير غضب أندية الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لا يجد التحكيم الرضا من معظم أندية الدوري الممتاز بعد التدهور الكبير الذي يرى بعضهم أنّه أصابه في الموسم الحالي تحديدًا.
ويعتقد  بعض المدربين والإداريين بأندية الدوري الممتاز أنّ الأخطاء التي ارتكبها  الحكام في المباريات الفائتة لعبت دورًا في ظلم فرقٍ وساهمت بالمقابل في  منح الأخرى مراكز أشاروا إلى أنّها غير حقيقية.
وأوضح مدرب  مريخ الفاشر محسن سيد أنّ فريقه تضرّر كثيرًا من التحكيم في النسخة  الحالية، معتبرًا أنّ عديد من النقاط ضاعت بسبب تدنى مستوى الحكم أوّ لعدم  الاختيار المناسب للقاء.
وبالمقابل، يرى القيادي في نادي حي العرب  بورتسودان النور طه باشري أنّ اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مطالب بمراجعة  الأداء التحكيمي حتى لا تفقد المنافسة الطعم.
وأشار في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ البطولة ظلّت تشهد حالاتٍ مثيرة للجدل من قبل الحكام ما أسهم في تضرّر الفرق.
وقال النور طه باشري إنّ الأمر يحتاج إلى وقفةٍ من قبل المسؤولين من طاقم التحكيم حتى ينصلح الحال.
أمّا  المدرب محمد عبد الني ماو، فإنّه يعتقد أنّ المنافسة فقدت بريقها بسبب  الأداء السيء للحكام في النسخة الحالية، مشيرًا إلى أنّ المستوى يحتاج إلى  مراجعة كبيرة من قبل القائمين على أمره.
وأضاف” فقدنا عديد من النقاط  بسبب المستوى الباهت لأداء الحكام، كما أنّ هناك مشكلة ظلّت حاضرة في  مباريات الدوري الممتاز، وهي الاعتماد على حكامٍ بعينهم لإدارة المباريات”.
وتابع”  هذه الإشكالية واجهتنا كثيرًا في هلال كادوقلي بعدما تمّ تخصيص حكم معين  لنا لإدارة مبارياتنا لنا في الدوري الممتاز، وأعتقد أنّ الظهور الباهت  للحكام في الدورة الأولى غير مرضٍ إلى حدٍ كبير”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * ليفربول بطلا لمونديال الأندية للمرة الأولى في تاريخه
 * ركلات الترجيح تحرم الهلال السعودي من برونزية المونديال
 * هدايا سواريز تقود برشلونة لاكتساح ألافيس
 * فياريال يواصل انتصاراته.. وفالنسيا يتعادل مجددا
 * مانشستر سيتي يكرم وفادة ليستر بثلاثية
 * وولفرهامبتون يهزم نورويتش.. وبيرنلي يقتل بورنموث
 * إنتر ميلان يستعيد الصدارة بسحق جنوى
 * سان جيرمان يلتهم أميان في ليلة استثنائية لمبابي
 * مونشنجلادباخ يتعثر في فخ هيرتا برلين بالبوندسليجا
 * لايبزيج يهزم أوجسبورج ويواصل تصدر البوندسليجا
 * آيندهوفن يكتسح زفولة وهيرنفين يتعادل مع هيراكليس
 * جالطة سراي يسقط أمام جوزتيب.. وتشايكور يتخطى عقبة ملطية
 * مولودية الجزائر يهزم قسنطينة في الدوري الجزائري
 * نهضة بركان يهزم الجيش ويستعيد صدارة الدوري المغربي
 * كلوب: فيرمينو يتألق إذا غاب ماني وصلاح
 * رئيس لاتسيو: أشكر السعودية.. ومستعدون ليوفنتوس
 * كونتي: إنتر في حالة طوارئ.. وسعيد بتضحيات اللاعبين
 * فيليبي لويس: ليفربول استحق الفوز باللقب العالمي
 * ديبالا: أشعر في السعودية كأننا بملعبنا
 * مدرب مونتيري: برونزية المونديال رائعة.. والهلال لم يقصر
 * جوارديولا: استمتعت أمام ليستر أكثر من موقعة آرسنال
 * ساري: أستمتع بمباريات يوفنتوس.. ولاتسيو سيكون أكثر خطورة بالسوبر
 * فالفيردي: رحيل فيدال لإنتر مثل لقاء برشلونة وجيرونا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

 * حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) الامل عطبرة الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الاهلي مروي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس السوبر الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - السعودية :
 * يوفنتوس (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة : 18:45 .. القناة : KSA 1

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * واتفورد (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * توتنهام (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * ليجانيس (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة : 13:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أوساسونا (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ريال بيتيس (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ليفانتي (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ريال مدريد (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * أتلانتا (-- : --) ميلان الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ليتشي (-- : --) بولونيا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * بارما (-- : --) بريشيا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ساسولو -- : -نابولي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) فولفسبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * هيرتا برلين (-- : --) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

 * باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) أميان الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * موناكو (-- : --) ليل الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

 * مراسيليا (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * هلال الأبيض (2 : 0) الشرطة القضارف
 * أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :
 * مونتيري - المكسيك (2 : 2) الهلال - السعودية | 4-3
 * ليفربول - إنجلترا (1 : 0) فلامينغو - البرازيل
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * إيفرتون (0 : 0) آرسنال
 * أستون فيلا (1 : 3) ساوثهامتون
 * نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 0) كريستال بالاس
 * نوريتش سيتي (1 : 2) وولفرهامبتون
 * بورنموث (0 : 1) بيرنلي
 * برايتون (0 : 1) شيفيلد يونايتد
 * مانشستر سيتي (3 : 1) ليستر سيتي
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * ريال مايوركا (0 : 2) إشبيلية
 * برشلونة (4 : 1) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
 * فياريال (1 : 0) خيتافي
 * بلد الوليد (1 : 1) فالنسيا
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * أودينيزي (2 : 1) كالياري
 * انتر ميلان (4 : 0) جنوى
 * تورينو (1 : 2) سبال
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * كولن (1 : 0) فيردر بريمن
 * بايرن ميونيخ (2 : 0) فولفسبورج
 * شالكه (2 : 2) فرايبورج
 * ماينز (0 : 1) باير ليفركوزن
 * لايبزيج (3 : 1) أوجسبورج
 * هيرتا برلين (0 : 0) مونشنغلادباخ
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * باريس سان جيرمان (4 : 1) أميان
 * موناكو (5 : 1) ليل
 * مونبلييه (4 : 0) ستاد بريست
 * مارسيليا (3 : 1) نيم أولمبيك
 * نانت (1 : 2) أنجيه
 * رين (1 : 0) بوردو
 * ستراسبورج (2 : 1) سانت إيتيان
 * نيس (3 : 0) تولوز
 * ديجون (2 : 2) ميتز
 * ستاد ريمس (1 : 1) ليون
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العمل يتواصل في أرضية ملعب المريخ


  تتواصل هذه الأيام بصورة يومية أعمال التأهيل في أرضية ملعب إستاد المريخ  تحت إشراف شركة المتعال العالمية التي فازت بعطاء العمل في الإستاد وتم  تسليمها مؤخرًا مقدم العقد الأول .
  وبدأت الشركة العمل بإزالة العشب الطبيعي القديم ومواصلة أعمال الحفريات  ومعالجة الطبقة الخاصة بالأرضية والتي تتواصل يوميًا تحت متابعة كاملة من  قبل مجلس الإدارة .
  وقطع العمل شوطًا جيدًا وينتظر أن يكتمل بصورة  نهائية في الأسابيع القادمة وسيشمل العمل على معالجة إشكالية تصريف المياه  والتي ظلت تشكل هاجسًا للجميع في الآونة الأخيرة إلى جانب إيجاد حل لمشكلة  الأملاح التي ظلت تتواجد في التربة الخاصة بالنجيل الطبيعي .

 وستكون  كل هذه الخطوات تحت إشراف شركة متعال العالمية التي تتولى مهمة إعادة  تأهيل أرضية ملعب إستاد المريخ ومشكلة التصريف، إلى جانب إعادة النظر في  المضمار بالتدريج خلال الفترة القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كمين الوادي يهدد انطلاقة الأمل بالدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





ينصب  فريق حي الوادي في ملعبه بمدينة نيالا عصر اليوم الأحد، كمينًا محكمًا لضيفه  فريق الأمل عطبرة مهددًا انطلاقته القوية وترتيبه المتقدم، في المباراة  التي تجمعهما بالجولة الـ17 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ويتمثل  كمين الوادي للأمل، في حتمية مسح خسارته في الجولة السابقة من فريق الهلال  كادقلي، إلى جانب تحقيق هدف القفز إلى الترتيب الثامن، بدلًا عن السابع  على الأقل ليكون قريبًا من منطقة التمثيل بالكونفيدرالية، بدلًا عن الترتيب  الذي يحتله الآن برصيد 16 نقطة.

أما فريق الأمل الذي يحتل الترتيب  الثاني برصيد 30 نقطة، فإنه يسعى لاستعادة الصدارة التي انتزعها منه المريخ  أمس الجمعة بعد فوزه على الأهلي شندي بهدف دون رد.




ويتحدث  سجل الأمل عن انتصارات قوية خارج ملعبه هذا الموسم، على كل من الأهلي شندي  والأهلي الخرطوم، لكن مباراة الوادي تعتبر اختبارًا حقيقيًا له، بحكم  نوعية اللاعبين الذين بحوزة مدرب فريق الوادي مبارك سليمان.

وفي  مباراة للهروب من المؤخرة والقفز إلى المناطق الدافئة، سيكون الأهلي  الخرطوم صاحب المركز الـ13 برصيد 13 نقطة، في مهمة لا تحتمل التفريط في  النقاط على ملعبه حليم/شداد، أمام ضيفه متذيل الترتيب الأهلي عطبرة صاحب  الـ8 نقاط، والذي حقق في الجولة السابقة فوزًا مهمًا على الخرطوم الوطني  القوي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات اليوم في الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2019_2020
#الدوري_السوداني_الممتازSPL
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجد تداول في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ..كابتن الامل عطبرة يقدم اعتذار لجماهير المريخ
. 
قدم قائد فريق الامل عطبرة ياسر فوله اعتذار لطيفا الي جماهير المريخ بعد ان تسبب في اصابة صانع العاب الفريق احمد التش خلال المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بعطبرة الاسبوع الماضي وكان فوله اصاب التش في كاحله مما جعل الاخير يسقط ويفشل في النهوض مرة اخري ليخرج من الملعب دون عودة
وقال فوله في تسجيل صوتي اعتذر لكل جماهير المريخ بعد ان تسببت في اصابة التش ولكني لم اقصد وكنت استهدف اقتلاع الكرة وتابع ما في زول محرشني ولم يطلب مني احد اصابة التش كما يشاع في وسائل الاعلام واضاف التش صديقي واخي قبل ان يكون زميلي داخل الميدان .
*

----------


## amar3wad

*شكرا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد : كسرنا قيدا بدوري كرة القدم للسيدات

  قال الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، إنهم  تخطوا حاجزًا كبيرًا، من خلال اكتمال دوري السيدات، والذي شهدلسبت مباراته  الختامية بين فريقي الدفاع والتحدي بستاد حليم/شداد، والتي كسبها الأول  بهدف دون رد.
 وتطرق شداد في تصريحات لموقع كوورة، إلى قيمة اكتمال  النسخة الأولى من دوري كرة القدم للسيدات، بالنسبة للاتحاد السوداني:  “اكتمال دوري السيدات يعني كسر قيد، فقد شعرنا في الاتحاد أن الوقت قد حان  لتلعب السيدات بالسودان كرة القدم في الهواء الطلق، وقد خطونا الآن خطوة نحو العالمية”.
 وأضاف “فتحنا الباب لطلاب المدارس، ليدخلوا ويشاهدوا مباريات دوري السيدات  مجانًا، ونعشم بذلك أن يقدم اللاعبون في الدوري الممتاز مباريات تستحق  المشاهدة كما حدث في نهائي دوري السيدات اليوم
 "القناص"











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القائمه النهائيه للفصل لاعب افريقي عام 2019 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس السوبر الإيطالي | اليوم الأحد

 بين يوفنتوس و لاتسيو علي السعودية الرياضية 1 و 3 عند الساعة 6:45 بتوقيت السودان

 #زول_سبورت









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي شندي يتخذ خطوة جاد تجاه نجم التسجيلات الدالي
 .
 .
  دفع  اهلي شندي بعرض رسمي لنظيره الاهلي عطبرة بغرض التعاقد مع لاعبه ادم مهدي  (الدالي) نجم الرواق الايسر حيث خاطب الارسنال شندي راعي الفريق لمباركة  الخطوة
 الجدير بالذكر ان علاقه طيبه تربط بين الناديان حيث اعار  الارسنال للاكسبريس الطيب النسور ولاعب الوسط الحالي انس فيما سمح  الاكسبريس لمهاجمه محمد كوكو بالانتقال للنمور
 وكان المدير الفني للاهلي شندي الخبير محمد عبدالله مازدا قد اكد حوجته  لظهير ايسر وهي الخانه التى يشغلها جلال السيد ومؤخرا تم توليف ابراهيم  سنجاب الظهير الايمن بالفريق وينتظر ان يتوصل الطرفان لاتفاق في الساعات  المقبله وتحويل اوراق الفريق لمصلحة النمور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم مصطفي يطلب تدريب اهلي شندي من الارباب
 .
 .
 اعلن نادي  الاهلي شندي رسميا عن عدم خوضه لاي مفاوضات مع الكابتن هيثم مصطفي من اجل  تولي الادارة الفنية للفريق الشنداوي وكشفت ادارة النمور ان لا يوجد اي  اتجاه لاقالة مازدا او استبداله بهيثم مصطفي لكن مصدر كشف ان الارباب صلاج  ادريس تلقي اتصال هاتفي من صديق مقرب له يخبره بنيه البرنس هيثم مصطفي  التواجد في الادارة الفنية للنمور وقال المصدر ان الارباب لم يعلق علي  الامر وفضل ان يصمت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفاوض ولاء الدين موسى
 .
 .
 دخل المريخ  في مفاوضات مع اللاعب ولاء الدين موسى مهاجم الهلال الخرطوم  وذلك لضمه لكشوفات الفريق وخاصة في اعقاب الاحاديث التي انتشرت مؤخرا عن  وصول الهلال مع لاعبه لطريق مسدود ويجدر ذكره أن اللاعب كان قد رفض اللعب  للمريخ بحجة انتماءه للهلال




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد صلاح بفوزه بأفضل لاعب في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية و لقب كأس العالم للأندية 








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ : محمد عبد الرحمن وافق علي التجديد للمريخ

 أكد مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ علي لسانه مساعد رئيسه الاستاذ علي أسد ان لاعب الفريق  محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) أعلن لهم رفضه الاحتراف الخارجي في الفترة  القادمة وانه يفضل ان يجدد عقده مع نادي المريخ لفترة ثانية.
 وكان اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن قد عاد من الدوحة بعد رحلة علاج طويلة وانخرط في تدريبات الفريق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
 *********
 ودالشريف 
 **********

  ** لو كانت نتائج المباريات تقاس بالأداء الجاد المميز وضياع الفرص لخرج  المريخ مهزوما شر هزيمة في مباراته أمام الأهلي شندي التي جرت أمس الأول  ولكن نتائج المباريات تحسم بالأهداف والمريخ انتصر بهدف روعة أحرزه رمضان  عجب بعد أن تلاعب الاحمر بإعصاب جماهيره لأكثر من سبعين  دقيقة 
 **  دفاع المريخ ذكرني  بشوارع امبدة   خلال الشوط الأول عبر منها  هجوم الأهلي  كثيرا وهدد مرمي ابو عشرين بأكثر من تسديدة   وتواصل مسلسل ..الشوارع  المفتوحة  ..
 في الشوط الثاني وهاجم الأهلي وأضاع ياسر مزمل فرصة من  ذهب لا يضيعها لاعب مبتدئ وأطاح مجاهد بفرصة أخري وهو علي بعد بوصات من  المرمي ولعب الأهلي بأسلوب الانقضاض السريع علي الخصم ولم يترك خط دفاعه أي  مساحة لمهاجمي المريخ بدليل أن هجوم المريخ لم يشكل أي خطورة ولم يسدد   تجاه المرمي خلال الشوط الأول الا من تسديدات خجولة لم تتعدي الأربعة  وسدد  ثلاث  مرات في  الشوط الثاني تسديدة  عن طريق مايكل مرت  جوار المرمي  وتسديدتين لرمضان الأولي حولها الحارس لضربة ركنية والثانية عانقت الشباك 
  ** المريخ أظهر مستوي متواضع أمام الأهلي شندي لكنه خطف الثلاث نقاط ولا  اريد ان أسوق المبررات المتمثلة في الإصابات وغياب التش ومحمد الرشيد  والصيني لأن كل من يرتدي شعار هذا النادي الكبير يجب أن يكون في مستوي  النادي الكبير وقد التقيت أمس  كابتن خالد احمد المصطفي عضو الجهاز الاداري  للفريق واعترف بسؤ الأداء أمام النمور وساق بعض المبررات منها أن شلش  وتيري ومايكل يلعبون لأول مرة مع بعضهم البعض  ولم أقتنع بمبرراته لأن علة  المريخ كانت في الوسط والدفاع 
 ** علي كابتن جمال ابوعنجة أن يبحث  أسباب هذا التراجع المخيف لخط الظهر وغير مقبول أن يصل هجوم الأهلي مرمي  المريخ أكثر من ظ،ظ¨ مرة وبصورة جعلت ابو عشرين يصرخ طوال الوقت وجمال نفسه  لم يتوقف عن الصراخ 
 ** المريخ الان في صدارة الدوري الممتاز ويواجه الشرطه بعد غد الثلاثاء وبعدها يتجه غربا ليواجه هلال التبلدي في 
 ظ£ظ  ديسمبر ولابد من مراجعة شاملة لكل خطوط الفريق قبل مواجهة الهلال .
  ** المريخ يمكن أن ينتصر علي الشرطة خاصة وان المباراة في القلعة الحمراء  ولكن مباراة الابيض صعبة وفي حاجة الي جهد خارق من المدرب جمال ابوعنجة  ولاعبيه 
 ** مرة أخري نشيد بالمحترف مايكل السريع الخفيف ويمكن دي  الحسنة الوحيدة لسوداكال ومايكل بمزيد من المباريات سيحتل مكانه في قلوب  الجماهير 
 ** محمد هاشم التكت وبعد الزواج أصبحت معظم تمريراته خطأ ولاحظت ذلك في مباراة الامل ومباراة الأهلي شندي 
 ** مباراة الشرطة ربما تشهد عودة التش ومحمد الرشيد والصيني ومحمد عبدالرحمن 
 ** جماهير المريخ كادت أن تنسي لاعب اسمه السماني الصاوي 
 ** قال احمد آدم ظهير أيسر المريخ .أن الملاريا حرمته من الكورة ثلاث أشهر 
 ** لأول مرة نعرف أن الملاريا يمكن أن تستمر ثلاث أشهر ..بعد الشر عليك يا احمد آدم 
  ** الهلال وبعد تعادله مع الخرطوم الوطني يلتقي مريخ الفاشر غدا ..ولا  ندري من سيشرف علي المباراة كابتن السادة أم حمادة صدقي وهنالك اخبار  تواترت أن اتجاها برز لاعفاء السادة مدير الكرة وعموما مريخ الفاشر ليس  سهلا وربما نشهد الهزيمة الرابعة للازرق في الدوري الممتاز غدا 
 ** قال حماد صدقي مدرب الهلال الجديد ...طموحي البطولة الإفريقية  . .يا اخوانا الراجل ده ادو عقلو 
  ** جماهير الهلال تأمل في انتصار فريقها علي النجم الساحلي راح جاي وعلي  الفريق الزممباوي في أرضه  وعلي الأهلي بالخرطوم وربنا يسهل 
 ** نعود ونواصل الكتابة عن نكسة فريق  الشرطة القضارف في مرة قادمة باذن الله ..والشرطه خسر أمس أمام هلال الابيض 
 ** أخطر جمعية عمومية للنادي الأهلي العاصمي تعقد يوم الثلاثاء بعد غد وتشهد انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد يدير النادي في الفترة المقبلة 
 ** الحسنة الوحيدة ( للمناضل) عبدالواحد محمد نور انو  مريخابي 
  ** علي ما أذكر كان هنالك قرار بأن يلتقي المريخ والهلال في الأول من  يناير كل عام علي شرف اعياد الاستقلال ..والقرار ذهب إدراج الرياح  والرياضيون لا يعرفون كيف يحتفلون بعيد الاستقلال 
 ** الصحفية  الشاطرة ميمي محمد أجرت حوارا مثيرا مع ظهير ايمن المريخ التاج ابراهيم  تحدث فيه عن إصابته وعودته للملاعب قريبا وتحدث حديث رائع عن المريخ  والاسرة المريخية والتاج طبعا مطلق السراح بنهاية هذا الشهر ووعد مجلس  الإدارة بتجديد عقده ونرجو أن يكون عند  وعده 
 ** الامل يلعب عصر اليوم في نيالا أمام الوادي ولو انتصر يعود لصدارة الممتاز مؤقتا ونرشح اهلي الخرطوم للفوز علي اهلي مروي 
  ** فوضي شديدة صحبت تكريم مشجع المريخ الجنوب سوداني جيمس والفوضى وللأسف  تم عرضها عبر قناة المريخ وظهر أحدهم وهو يرتدي فنيلة المريخ ويتناول سفة  الصعوط من جاره بصورة مخجلة وظهر قدامي لاعبي المريخ بشكل غريب والبعض منهم  ارتدي برمودا ..وعلي قناة المريخ أن تحترم مشاهديها 
 ** كل الوان  الطيف الرياضي خاصة الأسرة المريخية شاركت الزميل الصديق حافظ خوجلي  الافراح أمس بمناسبة زواج كريمته ..الف مبروك وبيت مال وعيال 
 ** شعبك يا بلادي يا بلادي ..شعبك اقوي واكبر 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** فوضي النظام الأساسي في المريخ وفوضى الجمعية التعاونية التي اجازت النظام الأساسي ستحسم قريبا




*

----------

